# World cup New Zealand-Slovakia, Ivory Coast- Portugal, Brazi



## OddsPoster (Jun 14, 2010)

15 Jun 10:30 New Zealand v Slovakia  8.00 4.00 1.50 111  
15 Jun 13:00 Ivory Coast v Portugal  3.50 3.20 2.25 111  
15 Jun 17:30 Brazil v North Korea  1.10 10.00 29.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Jun 15, 2010)

Ivory Coast v Portugal 
This will be a crucial match as both teams will fight for 2nd place(Brazil is in the group). Drogba is sitll in question after he broke his arm against Japan friendly 1 week before the World cup. 
Portugal doesnt have any problems with their squad. Both teams are class, but I will give a shoulder to the europeans, because they play better tactically.
Prediction: Portugal win. @2.25 Bet365


----------

